# Bourbon



## richtee

Is James B. Beam the finest for the price? I mean I have had Blanton's, Maker's, Booker's, Freakin' Ten High, Fighting ****, Woodbine's.... but dollars per lip smacks... whaddia bourbon fans say?

PS..fresh mint and a bit of sugar are calling me...  come...COME...build it and they will drink...


----------



## gypsyseagod

fightin' **** or maker's mark.


----------



## richtee

The **** is decent priced, but Maker's up here is twice James... not got the lipsmack/buck appeal to me. Love it, but...


----------



## jack

do you know why hitler didnt drink whiskey........made him mad.


----------



## gypsyseagod

i prefer rum myself but some people up here like "old mason jar"


----------



## richtee

Huh..in that case, I say he drank too much.


----------



## brianj517

Knob Creek gets my vote...even if its a little on the pricey side...


----------



## ihsfab

I don't know depends on what kind of mood I'm in.  Do you want black or white?  Most of the time it's Turkey 101 for me


----------



## awtaylor

Juleps - Makers
Manhattans - Basel Haydens
Sippin - Pappy Van Winkle
w/ Ginger Ale - Makers usually, but any will do


----------



## smokebuzz

Bulliet(bull-yea) is great, is Jack not considerd a Bourbon cuz its not from Bourbon county KY., and just a great whiskey?


----------



## monty

I am a beer and (single malt) scotch drinker, but...Dickles Green Label strikes my fancy if given a choice.

Cheeeershh!


----------



## smok_n_okie

i pretty much stay beer now.. but in the day .. Crown and coke... jack black label, then wild turkey rare breed, or select breed.


----------



## stringcheese paul

Jack Daniels is considered a Tennesee Whiskey because it is "charcoal mellowed" and swill


----------



## gypsyseagod

i live in asouth central kentucky- no booze here unless it'sfrom a personal still but we got more dope fields & meth labs than anybody's business- bourbon is fron mid/north(by law now) kentucky,whiskey is from tennessee, & scotch( i like mcclennam or glen garioch fer cheaps)is single malt imported  scots whiskey. but like i said- boys 'round here like "ol' mason jar"- better known as hooch....


----------



## richtee

Thish thread ish counterrrrrproooductive to ma stealth...err health...well, boff I guess.  :{)


----------



## rhino82

If I'm drinking it straight or with a few drops of water then I prefer something with more wheat like a Maker's or Old Fits. if I'm mixing then a Beam or any of the small batches they make (bakers etc). But if you are taking quality for the price and not cheapest i can buy without it tasting like burnt cork, then you have to try a Pappy Van Winkle. Hands down best bourbon in the world. If you want to find out a lot more then you would even want to know then head over to Straightbourbon.com. Basically it is the bourbon equivalent of this great forum. Nice, helpful people with a TON of knowledge and insight.


----------



## navionjim

Richtee;97049 said:
			
		

> Is James B. Beam the finest for the price? I mean I have had Blanton's, Maker's,
> 
> Rich, not that I drink anymore and when I did I usually made my own. But for a off the shelf Bourbon I always thought Maker's Mark was the best available, but the price was a tad high considering my intake at the time.
> 
> Long story short I was flying a line that had a RON in California and went to the local Safeway, maybe it was an Albertson's now that I think about it and they had a house brand Kentucky Bourbon that even had the cap dipped in red wax! I'm telling you that in a side by side comparison it was an exact clone of Makers. Many friend tried to tell the difference and couldn't! I would get bottles of that stuff and refill my old makers bottle and people in Oregon never knew the difference.


----------



## hawgheaven

I'm an Old Grand-Dad fan... at least for Q-ing. I don't drink much whiskey anymore, but I love the flavor in my Q...


----------



## wilson

My fav's
Bourbon = Makers
Scotch= Anything 12 years or older (if I can afford it)
Normaly I'm a wine drinker I like to drink wine from a local Vinyaryd called Kreutz Creek, good stuff and nice people too.
Ron


----------



## vin

I typically drink whiskey, scotch, gin, or tequila. I would have to say that wild turkey and makers mark are my favorites in the bourbon realm. Whiskey, I'm all about Jack Daniels, Scotch I like Glenfidditch 12 year, Gin I like Bombay Sapphire, and Tequilla I'll drink just about anything. I like all of the drinks on the rocks, not too pollute it with sugary mixers.


----------



## shellbellc

I'm a vodka & diet tonic w/lemon girl myself.  Hubby is all about Jack, preferably Gentleman Jack, heck that's so smooth I can even sip it on the rocks...


----------



## richtee

Hmmm  thanks Rhino... I am, much to my dismay...a big bourbon fan   ;{)


----------



## john davidson

Jim Beam was the first thing I ever got drunk on. I was 15, don't tell anyone. I go to the Indy 500 every year and root for whoever is driving the black Jim Beam car. Enough said.


----------



## richtee

My bottle has  Hmmm No.7  <how ironic> Robby Gordon. I don't care for that kind of racing, but I do the booze   :{)


----------



## bbq bubba

Got 1 word for ya.................
JIM BEAM!!!


----------



## john davidson

Jim Beam was the first thing I ever got drunk on. I was 15, don't tell anyone. I go to the Indy 500 every year and root for whoever is driving the black Jim Beam car. Enough said.


----------



## rhino82

No problem Richtee. I'm a HUGE bourbon fan as well and that site has not helped. The amount of knowledge on that forum always amazes me. There are even a few insiders (ie. distillery workers and owners) that contribute on a regular basis. Be careful though, between here and there you could end up like me and never get anything done.


----------



## richtee

Or in this state, get alot of rocks broke. <grumble>


----------



## richtee

Bubba, we gotta get together...and one of us needs to bring a tent!   Hey...the inaugural of The Beast is coming soon....


----------



## rvking

Hey guys
  about the bourbon.I am happy to say I am born and raised right here in the heart of bourbon country. I am in lexington,Bourbon county is apx. 10 miles from me and the real heart of it all "Bardstown" is maybe an hour from here. That is where almost all of your genuine Kentucky bourbon is made.As for a preference yes for the money good old jim beam is pretty tough but for a treat makers and woodford reserve cant be beat,like everything else there are plenty of "designer" or small batch single barrel bourbons out there and they are excellent! However being a bbq guy at heart I say buy the jim beam spend the change on something to put in that smoker!
                            Best wishes to everyone and keep on smoking!


----------



## rvking

Hey guys
about the bourbon.I am happy to say I am born and raised right here in the heart of bourbon country. I am in lexington,Bourbon county is apx. 10 miles from me and the real heart of it all "Bardstown" is maybe an hour from here. That is where almost all of your genuine Kentucky bourbon is made.As for a preference yes for the money good old jim beam is pretty tough but for a treat makers and woodford reserve cant be beat,like everything else there are plenty of "designer" or small batch single barrel bourbons out there and they are excellent! However being a bbq guy at heart I say buy the jim beam spend the change on something to put in that smoker!
Best wishes to everyone and keep on smoking!


----------



## richtee

Ahhh I said Woodbines... meaant Woodford...Mmmmm what a TREAT! And that blainton's? <Sp?>   Wow


----------



## dacdots

Jim is truly one of my all time favorites for the money.Jack,George,Makers Mark are very good.Heres a pic of one of the best.This is not water and it aint for the faint of heart.I traded a gallon of my homemade wine for this,good trade Id reckon.


----------



## bbq bubba

I'll gladly join you for that...........i'll bring the tent AND the bourbon!!


----------



## merriman

I shouldn't have read this, now I'm thirsty for Maker's.   I used to LOVE Jack Daniels.   I got into some Jameson Irish Whisky one night, then that lead to a bottle of Maker's another night.  Now it's all about Maker's with a splash of Coke (never Pepsi) and a handful of ice.


----------



## michael ark

Knob creek 100 best ever . They have a new 120  proof  smooth as 80 proof kinda spendy but well worth it.If I'm broke bellows KY bourbon $15 out the door for 1/2 gallon.Its a sad day that SAM Adams is only major beer co. that has us backers.Bush,Coors,Miller should be ashamed .So should our government for letting the USA being bought out piece meal.RUSSIAN OWN URANIUM MINES IN USA.


----------



## tyotrain

Beer,rum and coke, or Jameson for me


----------



## DanMcG

tyotrain said:


> Beer,rum and coke, or Jameson for me




Beer is my standard, but the wife's vino is good when I run out of beer.  And some Jameson or Bushmills are one of my favorites this time of year. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But any chance to get some Paddy's Irish Wiskey is nice anytime of year.


----------



## dauntless

if I am sippin it is either Buffalo Trace or Bookers

If it is just mixed with ginger ale Jim Black can not be beat for the price in my opinion.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

When it comes to good sippen whiskey, it has to be George Dickel (Tan Label). A little pricey but pure quality and always on the rocks.


----------



## alelover

Old Weller 107 proof.


----------



## SmokinAl

Well my favorite bourbon is Turkey 101, but I'm a scotch drinker & prefer Johnny Walker, Mostly I buy the red, once in a while a bottle of black. My fantasy is a bottle of blue.


----------



## biaviian

In my opinion Bulleit is the best bourbon on the market.  It's hard to find a bar/restaurant that offers it but it is an amazing spirit.  It also have a very interesting history being that it, the making of it, took almost a 100 year hiatus.


----------



## eman

Jim Beam is My favorite  drinkin whiskey If i'm buying.

 If you Buying we'll drink whatever you want to pay for.


----------



## DanMcG

We been doing the Red Stag , by J.Beam....Real good stuff


----------



## dougmays

I like Bulliet! Also Jim Beam Rye (yellow labled bottle) and Rebel Yell


----------



## ak1

I'm partial to Canadian Whisky myself, especially Forty Creek, or Wiser's 18 year old.


----------



## oleolson

Jim Beam is my all time favorite!  Fighting Cock is pretty good and strong too, just can't get it up in my neck of the woods anymore.


----------



## boilerhead

My dad always told me to drink my coffee black and my Jack Daniels with water. That way you don't have to carry anything to the woods for the weekend. So like my dad Jack Daniels. Here in Tennessee we can buy Green label for about $9 less a 1.75 than Black Label


----------



## shhaker

smokebuzz said:


> Bulliet(bull-yea) is great, is Jack not considerd a Bourbon cuz its not from Bourbon county KY., and just a great whiskey?




one of my favorites!!!


----------



## kaveman

HEAVEN HILL and some good ole peach white likker !!!


----------



## jakerz66

Makers is my favorite but it's pricey so mostly is Turkey 101 for me straight up don't mess up the wiskey, keep the water for the aspirins before bed....


----------



## xtra pale ale

I'm growing to like scotch so I haven't had a good bourbon in a while, I suppose I should make a purchase sometime this week. If I do, it'll be Maker's Mark.


----------



## bourbonman

Cooking Bourbon- Evan Williams

Mixing- J.Beam, Evan Williams

Table Bourbon- Makers Mark, Knob Creek

'Got Some Extra Money this Week Bourbon'- Bakers, Noah Mills, Knob Creek 120, Blantons, Eagle Rare 18

Best bang for the buck- Buffalo Trace, Old Forester Birthday Bourbon.

Want to try- Bulliet, Watten.

Overrated- Makers 46.

Bourbons I didn't like- Elija Craig, Four Roses. I don't think these are poorly made bourbons, they had too much of a flowery/fruity taste for me. I like the vanilla/oak/leather tastes better.


----------



## hardslicer

whatever you have will be fine.....just keep it coming!


----------



## strawman

No one mentioned it, but, Woodford Reserve is my favorite.  I don't think anyone can drink that and say that it isn't how bourbon is supposed to taste.


----------



## diesel

Gonna have to agree w/ Strawman on this one.  Woodford Reserve is the one.


----------



## graystratcat

I'd have to go with Evan Williams Small Batch or Single Barrel... or Bookers if I want to splurge....Three of my favorites....

-Salt


----------



## mneeley490

Strawman said:


> No one mentioned it, but, Woodford Reserve is my favorite.  I don't think anyone can drink that and say that it isn't how bourbon is supposed to taste.


Woodford is good, no doubt about it. That, and Makers Mark are my go-to bourbons.

If you can find it, I highly recommend Dry Fly, made in Washington state. Has some beautiful vanillin and apple notes to it.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I think my name says it all...   nuff said


----------



## whistlepig

Jack Daniels is pretty much the standard whiskey in our area and has been for decades. It's a good sippin' whiskey.


----------



## stovebolt

Google UJSM to find out what I like. I have some about 2 years old now.

                                    ( Uncle Jesse's Sour Mash )

 Chuck


----------



## sprky

There's always a bottle of Jack black at my house. A buddy of mine just brought me a 1.75 couple weeks ago to smoke him some meat for his bowl party. There is also a normally a bottle of Evan Williams for mixing and smoking. Jack green I hate granted its cheaper but tastes like crud to me.


----------



## telman2

When I'm in your house I'll be polite and drink what you have to offer but in my house if you're company it's Black Label Jack. If you're a good friend it could be Gentleman Jack and for those that are really close there's always a bottle of Single barrel. Green Label is a no no.


----------



## alelover

Green label is just watered down black label. Nasty stuff.


----------



## michael ark

What are you paying? Here is what I pay $17.98. For evan willams 20.00 for jim beam. This this is half gallons before tax at .08%.


----------



## flash

Saves me a mint over buying Crown.


----------



## bama bbq

Richtee said:


> Is James B. Beam the finest for the price? I mean I have had Blanton's, Maker's, Booker's, Freakin' Ten High, Fighting ****, Woodbine's.... but dollars per lip smacks... whaddia bourbon fans say?
> 
> PS..fresh mint and a bit of sugar are calling me... come...COME...build it and they will drink...


I have gone with Knob Creek, Woodford Reserve, and on and on....but I always seem to migrate back to Maker's Mark.


----------



## custom99

My favorites are Makers Mark bourbon, Crown Royal whisky.


----------



## monoxide

smokebuzz said:


> Bulliet(bull-yea) is great, is Jack not considerd a Bourbon cuz its not from Bourbon county KY., and just a great whiskey?


i believe jack is distilled different. i just watched history channel and they were showing jack daniels factory and the jim beam factory and said the differance but i cant remember off the top of my head. if i can find the video ill post it.


> JB is Bourbon Whiskey, JD is Tennessee Whiskey.
> 
> Bourbon production is clearly defined by a strict set of laws, which JD, not being Bourbon, does not have follow. Yes, Bourbon must be made from at least 51% sweet corn, in new charred oak barrels for at least two years. JB must follow these guidelines, whilst JD does not have to. However, JD still does for the most part.
> 
> What does make JD different is that it's mellowed through sugar-maple Charcoal before it's aged. This is what adds the slightly different flavour to Tennessee Whiskeys. It's hard to articulate, but personally I think that JD has a stronger, harsher taste.


source: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090614161131AAq3Vt4


----------



## yummybbq

I've recently started drinking the Jim Beam Red Stag. It doesn't take me too long to go through a bottle of that-it's good stuff.


----------



## topher

Can't beat Evan Williams for a budget priced stock bourbon. Love Buffalo Trace when I want to spend more on it.


----------



## lebrrich

makers mark is where its at.  i actually just picked up some makers 46.  great great stuff


----------



## heyer5

Cedar Ridge!  Made here in Iowa and it is delicious!  Ohh...Makers works as well, Buffalo Trace isn't terrible, and I think that is all I remember.

If we are going Canadian Whikky - Crown me please!


----------



## rich-

My Favorite os Ezzra Brooks, it a Kentucky straight Burbon Whiskey.

Rich


----------

